# 2.turbO project



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

had to through in some new pics in the front of this post 
also if you want to watch the one of the first start ups here it is http://youtube.com/watch?v=QLyeFnQrARk 

































so i have been one of the people endlessly looking at everyone turbo projects and looking at parts and cool stuff every one has done.... but now i have somthing to post!
this is before...( the picture taken was in the middle of a fuel system up grade)








then i started with buying turbo parts!
























after i had every thing bought i have now finaly started with the install here's whats done
















now today i finished the dp !!













































thats it so far ill keep you guys posted on everything









_Modified by mveitenheimer at 12:25 AM 11-8-2007_

_Modified by mveitenheimer at 2:06 AM 3-13-2008_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mveitenheimer at 2:28 AM 3-13-2008_


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.turbO project (mveitenheimer)*

replace those worm gear clamps on your fuel lines with FI clamps, pronto


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: 2.turbO project (hkk735)*

oh.. lol that was a quick fix till the project, its not my daily driver so... but yea i knew that i just wasn't running it yet so i didnt pick them up.
have a question?? my inlet to the turbo is WAY close to the ac hoses what do i do it looks like i coiuld squeez in a 45 angle house or 90 but should i do a 90 angle that close to the turbo?










_Modified by mveitenheimer at 1:47 AM 11-8-2007_


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

They will bend a bit if your careful. I had a 3" intake under mine.


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

clock that turbo, your oil feed should be straight up, and return line straight down.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (kyle_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyle_b* »_clock that turbo, your oil feed should be straight up, and return line straight down.
you're allowed 15* of turn


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

sweet ill clock it when i get home tonight... nothing is fully in there because im picking up a exhuast gasket some studs and bolts when i get a chance.. when i have thoughs things i can start tighten things down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

hey. what should i have my BOV set at to open if im running 5-8 psi just for starters. 8 right?







so when i let off the throttle it opens at 8psi or should i go a tad over like 9 or 10?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

the BOV opens when it reads vacumm..there is no changing it based on psi...the set screw in there is for if you sense flutter when you let off on high boost (15psi+) you can loosen it up..


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

sweet you just made total sense of things thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yet another question??? the IAC...... can i delete it and cap it or put a obd2 mani on there or do you guy suggest that i rout the iac?









_Modified by mveitenheimer at 10:58 PM 11-10-2007_


_Modified by mveitenheimer at 10:58 PM 11-10-2007_


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

BIG problems!!!! ive got the manifold tightened down and the turbo on and now i go to check out how the waste gate fits and BAM







it plain old doesn't fit
















see that GAP
















the vacuum connector is totaly in the way both ways and i can barly fit the waste gate piping in once i go to make it.... its going to be such a tight fit
































please tell me what to do!!! i don't want to go internal...


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

ok well i think i came up with somthing im going to grind off to get some clearence off the valve cover so maybe the vaccume nipple will fit next to the exhaust housing








o yea i for got to mention i clocked the turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice man.
Im actually still gathering parts for my 2.0L.
Keep me posted.
My threads on the siggie.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

you might have to flip the manifold so that the wg is on the bottom


----------



## bmpmk3T (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

goes on the bottom


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

You could just get a couple wastegate flanges and a couple small bends and put it wherever you like.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_You could just get a couple wastegate flanges and a couple small bends and put it wherever you like.

yea came up with that idea the other night because i like the way the turbo sits right now with the manifold up like it is, the turbo fits perfect only a tiny bit of bashing was required of the firewall. so i already have a flange im ganna weld it and just reroute the wastegate lower to the driverside.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

my friends ABA has it come up about 5inches and over so it looks like a half a rainbow pipe...jus get 2 wg flanges and make one too..wish i had pics...he might...his name is PBWB on here...


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

thanks.. thats what i was planing on doing.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

I would try flipping the exhaust mani 1st,doesnt cost a thing to try and who knows you may even gain a bit of room for your ac lines


----------



## Funken_Groovin (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

this is what i had to do to clear the firewall.


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Funken_Groovin)*

interesting build. i've had my mk2 aba turbo done for a few months now so i went through exactly what you're going through now.
looks to me that your manifold was never really meant for an external wastegate. the only pre-made part that i used on my turbo setup was a kinetics manifold. the turbo is angled up and the wg is on the bottom side. i built a stainless steel dp and connect the wg to it. it was a pita but it came out super clean.
i don't have a/c on my car so the lines weren't an issue for me. i did a 45 degree coupler at the turbo inlet and fabbed up a 3" intake pipe that had another small bend in it. 
i don't think you can just delete your icv with an obd2 tb. if you completely close your tb the motor will more than likely die. you've got to have something to maintain a good idle. the obd2 tb is electronically controlled.
out off all the things i've found this is the most important: DO NOT LOOP YOUR TURBO DRAIN LINE AROUND THE AXLE. the oil return line has to drop straight down into your pan. the loop doesn't drain correctly and oil will build up in the line. this will over pressurize the center section and you'll starting pushing oil into the turbine housing. i made the mistake of doing this and my car smokes like mad when it's cold. as soon as it warms up the oil drains better and there is less oil in the pan. i also made the mistake of plugging the breather port on the side of the block. 
i have a bad habit of learning from my mistakes a bit too often.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (punkrider99)*

yes... thank for all the advide i can use it about now.. its an obd1 and i wasent talking about deleting icv, or is the icv and the iac the same thing..... well i know the obd2s dont have a iac on the manifold so i was wondering if i could delete it or put a obd2 mani on there?


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

icv = idle control valve
iac = idle air control
i could be wrong but i'm pretty sure those are the same thing. you're right in that there isn't an external icv/iac on obd2 aba's but the obd2 tb is electronically controlled. you don't need a icv/iac when the ecu does it for you. if you don't have an obd2 ecu to control the tb it isn't going to work very well.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (punkrider99)*

ok ok... i think i need a second opinoin cuz im lost... what about the people running sri's? how do they run they're iac???





















i mean i guess it wont hurt to run it but why run if i don't need it


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

what the hell are sri's?


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

sri= short runner intake


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

oh man...ok 
idle air control...YES you can delte it and put a obd2 manifold on it and just bump up the idle a bit and you'll be ok..sometimes when deceling and you push in the clutch it may make the idle go lower and bounch up...or its easy...just tap it back in the boost pipe.works great!
wastegate problem...1st off the manifold is upside down...since your not changing that...go to ATPTURBO.COM and buy the 90 degree "twist flang" and it will clock the wastegate towards to side of the motor then you can run the exhaust from it out the side and down to the downpipe....this one...http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...-FLS1
what are you using for software?
MOUNT THAT FPR NOW!!!
and you CAN NOT use a BOV you must recirculate to blown off air back into the sytem because of using a mass air flow senser setup..it won't work right any other way--well standalone.

_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 5:11 PM 11-20-2007_


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 5:14 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
and you CAN NOT use a BOV you must recirculate to blown off air back into the sytem because of using a mass air flow senser setup..it won't work right any other way--well standalone.
unless you set it up for "blow-thru"


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

yes thank you... i have the fpr mounted and... i could have sworn that i could have just deleted it but if it works better with it rerun than fine ill just pipe it in.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks so much for the help though








oh yea im ganna recirculate dont worry... and software i dont have yet its the last thing i have to buy... im ganna be getting C2



_Modified by mveitenheimer at 12:15 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_im ganna be getting C2


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_unless you set it up for "blow-thru"









and have a junk running setup









_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_i could have sworn that i could have just deleted it but if it works better with it rerun than fine ill just pipe it in.

delete what?

_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_ im ganna be getting C2


thats the ONLY software to get!! trust me!!! never had a problem, great customer service, PERFECT product!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_oh yea im ganna recirculate dont worry...

GOOD..forget the loud PPSSSHHH noise...doesn't make it faster


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
and have a junk running setup









now whats that supposed to mean


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

what are you talking about "blow-thru" you mean turbo it and have the maf between the turbo and tb?
or blow-thru like on the old dodge cars? where the tb is before the turbo?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_what are you talking about "blow-thru" you mean turbo it and have the maf between the turbo and tb?
or blow-thru like on the old dodge cars? where the tb is before the turbo?
turbo>BOV>FMIC>MAF>>TB


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

vw maf don't work at all that way....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_vw maf don't work at all that way....
tell that to my car















i brought this up a looooong while ago

_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_OK i did do a search first off... and i did come up with a post by ABFJeff but that quickly changed topics.....
now...
the question at hand came about after i recently saw an mazdaspeed
protege with the MAF sensor on the cold side of the intercooler and a BOV 
before it...now with a MAF on the pressure side i thought it wouldnt work 
but that had me thinkin...now since the MAF is a hot wire type (i believe) it 
cant sensor pressure....even with that though it should still work...here's 
my theory as to why...the pressurized air is nothing more than DENSE 
air...molecules are more numerous per cu.in. ....this same principle applies 
with cold are...its denser....now with that said...the more molecules you 
have the more heat transfer that is going to take place and so with the 
MAF on the charge side these said molecules will still be there takin heat 
from the wire....also since matter is neither created nor destroyed the air 
goin into the turbo is the same that comes out.....DISCUSSS....










and the thread is http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...08498


_Modified by the_q_jet at 9:30 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

we tried doing it once on a 2.0L...it worked but not great..C2 throw it in and go tuning is SO much better and easier...never tried it again


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_we tried doing it once on a 2.0L...it worked but not great..*C2 throw it in and go tuning is SO much better *and easier...never tried it again
odd mine runs like stock...err almost..still need to tune for the larger maf housing and larger injectors...but pulled some fueling with lemmiwinks and bam alll good. as far as C2 is concerned...i wish they had time to tune my car







they got/put too much on their plate as of late...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

what car/harness/ecm you running?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_what car/harness/ecm you running?
2001 Jetta AZG (drive-by-wire) ecu code:06A906032DS i'm currently on GIAC n/a software...i prob should get flashed back to stock but am too lazy


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

this has been brought up in so many threads that its ridiculous... it not what really works better its how much time you have to make it work good for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

so i flipped the turbo manifold the other day and ran into fitting problems for the turbo... so i decided to keep the manifold the way it is...i just this weekend fabed up an extention off the wastegate flange and everything is going smooth just have to take care of the oil feed setup... ill have pics up soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkrider99 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

like i said before DO NOT loop your return line around the axle. oil will backup in the line and you'll over pressurize the center section. oil will push past the seals and you'll get lots of smoke.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (punkrider99)*

loop it?!!? what?!!?
no never...as easy of a DRAIN flow back as you can...straight down and in the pan...no loops no crazy twist and turns..it won't drain well at all....


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Ahhh what to say.... ill just show...








we fabbed up a wastegate extension pipe...
















we saw this at home depot and had to take a picture..








mounted the FMIC upside down have to fix that but in the mean time ran some simple IC pipes.








after all of this i have got one question about the erg???








WHAT THE HELL DO YOU DO WITH IT?























now just a recap of all that was done..


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

nice looking build. you love it. i just drove my 2.0t for last time before it went away for the winter and my god i forgot how fast it was. lol.
i don't mean to take awy from your work but those welds aren't gonna hold on the downpipe where it connects to the turbo...


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

yea i know that was just to mock it up its getting grinded down soon and ill weld it right
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_yea i know that was just to mock it up its getting grinded down soon and ill weld it right
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

how much triming did you guys have to do for intercoolers? i havent gotten there yet but im about to start tomorrow.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

my rebar is pretty much gone...lol


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

no trimming, i just moved my radiator back and put the IC behind the grill. its pretty big too as you can see. i painted it black for ultimate sleeper status as well..








see the rad moved back?








don't mind the wiring mess, its fixed now lol.








sleeper baby.
see you can't even tell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 11:03 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

thats wicked sick how hard was it to move back... im going for more of a sleeper look, i mounted the ic but i can change it if its not to hard to move back the radiator http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

the passenger side has a hole in the frame craoss member that the radiator just sits in. you make a straight bracket that moves the hole back. you put a bolt through the old hole and drill a hole in the end of the bracket. the rad sits right in the new hole. i just did it by eye.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

well tonight we rewelded the downpipe(and did it right), i had to get under the car in my tiny little shed that we turned into a garage on the freezing ground and unbolt the old oil pan... (no fun







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) but i got all the bolts off.... i left the pan just sittting there though untill i get some new bolts and a pan gasket( the old bolts were sh*t*) and got the intercooler turned upright if you guys couldent see in the pics the ic was upside down. sorry i dont have any pics ill have some soon for you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_and got the intercooler turned upright if you guys couldent see in the pics the ic was upside down. sorry i dont have any pics ill have some soon for you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no such thing as an IC being upside down... it will flow the same no matter what. it just depends on the orientation you choose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (fife78)*

lol yea i know it can't be upside down its was just upside down compaired to how i was running my ic piping i mocked up some piping and then was like why is there about a 6 inch deference then i was like duh i ment to put the inlet and outlet on the bottom not the top!


----------



## hogdogz (May 23, 2006)

what did u end up doing with the ERG?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_lol yea i know it can't be upside down its was just upside down compaired to how i was running my ic piping i mocked up some piping and then was like why is there about a 6 inch deference then i was like duh i ment to put the inlet and outlet on the bottom not the top!
















haha.. btw where did you get your core from? i got mine from dare i say it... ebay. the quality is very good actually. the welds are perfect. 125 bucks i got it for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

lol yea ebay is a sore subject on vortex, but not really the ic cores ive heard from all around that they are fine they just dont have the best flow i guess, but they hold under pressure and are done nicely. i personaly have a SHHHS ebay core( if i could make the text smaller i would lol) the welds are the nicest ive ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

to pull this thread out of the archives, and put into the hands of you vortexers, i have finally started the 2.turb0 and it ran like a camp... no charge pipes were hooked up yet becuase i wanted to check every thing first but the egr block off and isv delete was a challenge but in the end its running like it never needed them.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopeing to start boosted by wednesday


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_you're allowed 15* of turn









I thought it was a 30* sweep in either direction? I thought I read that in Maximum Boost.


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maximum Boost page 44* »_
Vertical is the ideal alignment, but where necessary, the deviation may be as great as 30 degrees


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

I haven't read all of the posts so I hope I'm not repeating.
All for home job builds, and great to see another 2.0 in the works. But I would seriously rething that fuel rail. Looks too dangerous, you shouldn't use a hose clamp on braided lines, they're just not made for it.
As for the WG, if you haven't figured it out yet, I can send you a pipe I made a long time ago for my 2.0, I have the same exact WG placement, and I made a little 45° pipe with 2 flanges, and it put the WG up and away, with the outlet facing the downpipe. Let me know it you want it. I'll send it for free ...
Good luck!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_I haven't read all of the posts so I hope I'm not repeating.
All for home job builds, and great to see another 2.0 in the works. But I would seriously rething that fuel rail. Looks too dangerous, you shouldn't use a hose clamp on braided lines, they're just not made for it.
As for the WG, if you haven't figured it out yet, I can send you a pipe I made a long time ago for my 2.0, I have the same exact WG placement, and I made a little 45° pipe with 2 flanges, and it put the WG up and away, with the outlet facing the downpipe. Let me know it you want it. I'll send it for free ...
Good luck!

Ag did you run open dump with the WG setup? If so did you support the WG?

I had to support the WG when I ran an open dump tube. It broke the pipe over time. If you reroute the WG back in the exhaust with a flex joint it'll be fine.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Wow, I really should have read the thread first. Didn't realize it was an older post and that everything had been taken care of. My GF was waiting for me in the car, and I couldn't leave without posting. hehehe ...
Yes, I ran mine open, and I didn't brace it. My pipe was fine, but the flange broke off the damn manifold! I was able to weld on another one, but I think the thing to avoid is welding the cheap ATP cast manifolds. If the pipe is made with schedule pipe, and is welded properly, it should be okay I would think.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

yea i got a sweet set up now due to my brother inlaw he welded me up a little extention peice and it places the open dump perfectly out of the way of everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well its not the way it looks in the picture i have a down pipe that comes off the gate but its open


















_Modified by mveitenheimer at 11:00 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

Bump for a local.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_yea i got a sweet set up now due to my brother inlaw he welded me up a little extention peice and it places the open dump perfectly out of the way of everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well its not the way it looks in the picture i have a down pipe that comes off the gate but its open

















_Modified by mveitenheimer at 11:00 PM 3-2-2008_

Judging by that pipe, it doesn't look like sch. 10 or similar thickness. You will need to support that WG, it will break I guarantee it. 
I've had it break at the weld, and then I rewelded it, and then the pipe it self crack. Its a lot of fatigue with the vibrations, its just a hanging mass tuning fork








That is just my advice though, you don't have to take it obviously but I highly suggest it (if you don't, you'll fix it later). There is a bolt on the block right above the tranny, (no not the tranny mt bolt) I had a rod that went from that bolt location to the dump base of the WG flange where it used the same flange bolt. 
BTW my piping was 1.5" x .065 304L SS.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

hey herd of someone running g60 injectors and having no problem hitting 12 psi is this safe to run on stock ecu ive never herd of this every time i see a 2.ot they've got c2 or some upgrade???


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

do the C2. It may cost a few hundred but you won't regret it. No tuning required.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (The Rice Cooker)*

I agree. Run the C2 program and make sure everything in your "recipe" matches what C2 recommends.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

a little update i know fuel line clamps have to go just wait im ganna fix it
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by mveitenheimer at 12:03 AM 3-6-2008_


_Modified by mveitenheimer at 12:04 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

heres the link if you want to watch the first start up.. http://youtube.com/watch?v=QLyeFnQrARk 
i have finally...not finished but boosted my 2.slow at 5lbs and have a crap load more to do... ITS BOOSTED for the first time the jetta has seen POSITIVE manifold pressure!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































http://youtube.com/watch?v=QLyeFnQrARk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mveitenheimer at 2:25 AM 3-13-2008_


----------

